
A photographer’s unapologetic response to her own depression - kikitee
http://www.huckmagazine.com/art-and-culture/photography-2/body-bending-photographers-explosive-use-colour/
======
DrScump
Actual title: "The unapologetic style of a body bending photographer; Physical
graffiti"

